

What You Don't Know About Living in Space - edw519
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/Story?id=4450259

======
edw519
"Whoever has squirreled away the most M&Ms, tortillas or coffee has the most
bargaining power."

Oh, so it's just like prison. (Except escape is much harder.)

